# Best Beef Jerky



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

Hey guys!! So I went last night with my dad to 7-11 here in NJ and he bought a pack of Jack Link's "Sweet & Spicy Thai" jerky. He LOVES beef jerky, but last night it was really tough and he ended up just throwing it out after spending $7.00 on a small bag!! For Father's Day I really want to pick him up some REALLY GOOD jerky! Can some BOTL point me in the right direction? I myself love beef jerky, but don't know much about the good stuff!!

Thanks!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Beef Jerky - Wild Joe's Inc. Natural Beef Jerky - Hot Beef Jerky - Cajun Beef Jerky - Lemon Pepper Beef Jerky - Buy Beef Jerky Online Site link

News article 2009 brings growth for beef jerky firm | Cincinnati.com | Cincinnati.Com


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I've always liked Oberto beef jerky. Stuff is awesome!!!

Oberto Sausage Company - Beef Jerky | Index


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Beef Jerky&#8230;Ranch House Style! available at Ranch House Meat Company

Very good stuff. I really like the thick cut stuff. Local place I go is great! Something like $20/pound but well worth it. Which reminds me. I need to swing by there and get some more.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you happen to have a smoker? I have a Big Green Egg and make my own on it, usually use a London Broil to make it and then Foodsaver to vacuum pack it. Haven't done that in a while, may be my "project" for the weekend.

As for wholesale, I have tried a few online places and Jerky Hut is pretty tasty, but pricey unless you order huge amounts of it. Also, go on Amazon and search "Beef Jerky", there are some reviews for different products (even an Ostrich Jerky one, hehe).

BV


----------

